# H4227 info



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Just getting back into loading for rifles. Been doing shotshells for the last several years. I have some old data that calls for H4227, but I have found that it is no longer available. I have found information that IMR4227 is the same, but most of it is hearsay. My old loads are for a .221 Fireball, 18.5gr H4227 with a 40gr Sierra HP. I am currently getting sub .5 inch groups with my old loads, and would like it to continue. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------

